# Ruido de linea afecta pic



## agustinzzz (Jul 12, 2006)

Hola a todos.
Tengo un problema con un circuito que diseñé.
Es un 16f84a que controla un motor por PWM (modulacion de ancho de pulso) y tengo el problema que cada vez que enchufo cualquier cosa al mismo enchufe en el que esta conectado mi diseño este se "trula" (hace cualquier cosa).
Desde transformadores hasta inclusive un soldador lapiz me produce este problema.
Creo que es por la fuente de alimentacion. La fuente la hice con un transformador de 12V, un rectificador, un capacitor de 470uF y un regulador 7805.
Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 12, 2006)

El condensador es 470uF es pequeñito.

un condensador de 2200/35V en la entrada de 7805 y el 470uF en la salida del 7805.


Suelda un condensador de 47nf de lenteja directamente a los pines de alimentacion del pic (metele el plastico de pelar un cable en las patillas del condensador para que no pueda hacer un cortocircuito).

Conecta una resistencia de 1K a positivo del reset del pic


----------



## agustinzzz (Jul 12, 2006)

Muchas gracias por tu sugerencia, voy a intentarlo y luego te cuento como me fue.


----------



## agustinzzz (Jul 13, 2006)

Lamentablemente tiopepe123 no funciono, sigue fallando...
Apenas conecto el soldador el pic empieza a fallar de manera majestuosa. Estoy seguro que el problema es de la fuente porque es lo unico que me puede meter ruido.
Se podra diseñar una fuente con un filtro pasabajos para evitar las altas frecuencias? o tambien las bajas frecuencias pueden estar afectando? sera simplemente que el programa esta mal diseñado????
Sepalo en el proximo capitulo de... "Ese vendito ruido de la linea"


----------



## vinho (Jul 14, 2006)

Prueba cambiando de fuente para ver q pasa...


----------



## agustinzzz (Jul 14, 2006)

La prueba que hice fue filtrar la tension de linea con un "Dimmer" al %100, el filtro que tenía el dimmer evitava el ruido. Ahora estoy intentando conseguir un osciloscopio para medir el ripple y otras cuestiones. Les voy a contar como me fue despues. Bye!


----------



## Zero13 (Jul 26, 2006)

Mi recomendacion es que separas la alimentacion de los motores y su carga, con la del PIC... ya que como bien dices el ruido hace seguro que se resetee tu PIC.

Igualmente, te recomiendo que cualquier entrada ó salida del PIC que no utilices...Siempre!... conectalas a MASA para evitar cosas raras.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 27, 2006)

Zero13 dijo:
			
		

> Igualmente, te recomiendo que cualquier entrada ó salida del PIC que no utilices...Siempre!... conectalas a MASA para evitar cosas raras.


A lo que el amigo se refiere es que todas las entradas y salidas, esten en uso o no, deben tener una resistencia pull-up a un valor lógico alto o una resistencia pull-down a un valor lógico bajo según corresponda para que en ningún caso queden en estado de "alta impedancia"; que no es lo mismo que un valor lógico bajo, por mas que venga quien venga y te asegure que si.


----------



## CesarTkgo69 (Nov 16, 2009)

hola amigos,
el otro dia logré programar mi pic y en el protoboard se ejecutaba bien el programa, el problema es que tenia que poner mi dedo entre medio para que funcionara. obviamente no es la idea tocar el pic
para que funcione.
uso el reloj interno

Ojala me puedas ayudar en algo de antemano se agradece

Chauuuuz


----------



## jdhios (Nov 18, 2009)

Hola Cesar:
Ve primero si ho hay algun falso contacto. Luego revisa bien la distribucion de masas, que no queden entradas flotantes. Coloca capacitores de apoyo cercanos a la alimentacion.
Creo que todo esto ayuda, no puede ser que tengas que colocar tu mano para que funcione.

Saludos....Jorge


----------



## Chyryes (Nov 18, 2009)

Mucha casualidad será que sea esto pero... ¿tienes conectado el pin MCLR?


----------



## CesarTkgo69 (Nov 19, 2009)

mmmmm, a lo mejor debe ser eso de los pines al aire...
no tengo conectado a nada el pin mclr =S
Gracias por la atencion


----------



## Chyryes (Nov 20, 2009)

Conéctalo a 5V y dinos algo, que nos tienes en vilo...


----------



## marianocuaranta (Mar 28, 2010)

Agustin como estas?
Lei que ivas a probar con un osciloscopio.
Queria consultarte si pudiste probar y que resultados tuviste.
Saludos


----------



## javierrbo (Jul 12, 2010)

que tal foro, yo te puedo ayudar con ese problema pero son muchas las causas que pueden captar ruido y hacer que el pic funcione erroneamente, me gustaria que pusieras unas fotos de tu circuito y un esquema seria mucho mas facil identificar el problema.


----------



## m4rc0 (Oct 17, 2010)

ola amigos tengo el mismo problema con el pic 16f84a. ya probe d*E* todo . estoy  controlando 2 motores trifasico*S* d*E* 1 hp. el ruido es tremendo q*UE* resetea al pic . incluso los chispasos del rele mandan a cual*QU*ier secuencia programada del pic. ya le puse condensadores, pines a masa use optoacopladores, transistores,etc. y nadaaa.
utilizo 2 fuentes (cada una distinta) una para el pic 5v. otra   de 24v para los reles.
las fuentes son estabilizadas muy buenas.
espero sus respuestas  adecuadas.
gracias d*E* antemano.


----------



## pepechip (Oct 17, 2010)

Hay ocasiones que el fallo esta provocado por una mala programacion. 
Tener precaucion sobre todo si teneis activadas algunas interrupciones y si los pines que afectan a esas interrupciones estan al aire.

suerte


----------



## m4rc0 (Oct 17, 2010)

no nada  pepe. la programacion  es perfecta por *QU*e probe con reles y funciona . el problema es cuando le pongo los motores.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Varistores por doquier, mano de santo oiga.

Define "las fuentes son muy buenas"; un 7805 no es ni "fuente buena", es "regularcilla". Yo usaba el LM323 que tampoco era una maravilla, pero era notablemente mejor que un 7805. Al final acabé comprandolas hechas de calidad, probé unas cuantas.


----------



## m4rc0 (Oct 17, 2010)

*BU*eno la de 24v es una fuente de plc(malogrado).
la de 5v es una fuente comprada q*UE* la uso pa mi taller.

necesito ayuda urgente mañana m*E* rinden cuentas dsel pe*QU*eño proyecto


----------



## Scooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Con los datos que me das (ninguno) me he quedado igual.

Pon unos varistores entre L-N, L-pe y N-pe a la entrada de las fuentes.


----------



## m4rc0 (Oct 17, 2010)

ok. voy  a ver  que tal m va con los varistores . gracias scooter.


----------



## pepechip (Oct 18, 2010)

hola
Diseñe este circuito para detectar la fuente de las interferencias http://www.microcontroladorespic.co...Detector-de-interferencias/interferencia.html asi podras determinar de donde proviene, si es por la parte de la alimentacion, o bien si es por uno de los pines de entrada.
Los motores si son de continua tienes que ponerle en paralelo un diodo. En el caso de que le inviertas la polaridad puedes poner el diodo en paralelo con la alimentacion. Ademas tienes que ponerle a cada motor un condensador en paralelo de 100nF.


----------



## m4rc0 (Oct 18, 2010)

son 2 motores de medio hp aliimentado 3x380VAC. proximamente voy a mandar el circuito. derrepente no es el metodo adecuado. estaba pensando hacerlos con moc , triac y contactor. actualmente uso : a la salida del pic un bjt luego un optoacoplador luego un rele  de bobina 5v , y su contacto lo uso para energizar un rele de 24vdc q es para los motores..


----------



## pepechip (Oct 19, 2010)

No tiene sentido poner un transistor para excitar a un optoacoplador,  el propio microcontrolodor lo controla de igual forma que si un led se tratara.
Porque no atacas directamente a los reles de 24v con un transistor mosfet tipo N. Te aseguro que la corriente del rele no pasara al pic.


----------



## dagger (Oct 21, 2010)

Yo realice una instalacion que llevaba 90 pics...30 16F628A y 60 12C508A.En donde estaban los pics TR..(los 16F628A) habia un gabinete que conmutaba 380 volts...cada vez que encendian algo o prendian un tubo fluorescente se taraba todo....El diseño tenia buenas masas..la comunicacion la realice con cables "FTP"..conexcion a jabalina...nada...seguia teniendo algunos quilombos.....LO SOLUCIONE CON UN UPS ONLINE DE DOBLE CONVERSION...listo...se acabo el problema.
No se si el tipo de aplicacion que realizas da como para pagar uno de estos pero seguramente funcionara


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 21, 2010)

Para los que dudan sobre los pic y los reles, gran parte de los receptores de puertas automaticas de los garajes funcionan con pic's y 3 reles.

Si no funciona bien es culpa de un mal diseño.


Consejos a seguir:

Utilizar siempre un regulador de tensión como el 7805 con su correspondiente par de condensadores uno electrolitico y otro de 100nF, por ejemplo (1000uf+100nF)-7805-(470uF+100nF).

Si utilizamos reles los alimentaremos directamente de la salida del rectificador y preferiblemente reles de 12V.(mecanicamente son los mas robustos y baratos).


Importante:
El circuito oscilador/quarzo debe estar lo mas alejado de los posibles generadores de interferencias (motores, bobinas y elementos inductivos). Es la zona mas sensible del pic.

No tanto: 

Las entradas con pulsadores anadir un filtro pasabajos con una resistencia de 10k y un condensado 47nF lenteja(cermico). tambien evitar en lo posible hacercalo a zonas ruidosas.

El pic debe tener un condensador de 100nF lo mas cerca posible de las patillas de alimentacion del integrado.


Todos los reles deben llevar asociado un diodo antiparalelo (1N4148) y activados mediante un simple transistor y se alimentaran a 12V.

Circuito impreso:

El nodo de masa del rectificador, justo donde estan los condansadores de filtrado sacaremos dos masas, una para los reles y otra unicamente para los circuitos digitales. Estas masas nunca deben unirse.(estructura ramificada en arbol)

Las pistas de cobre "potencia" o que alimenten a los reles deben alejarse de las señales de entrada del pic, si realizas un pcb simplemente añade una pista entre ambas pistas de masa.

Finalmente, cuidadin con el watchdog, aseguraros que esta o no funcionando y que lo teneis bien controlado, fijaos como teneis los fusible.
Yo personalmente siempre lo utilizo de esta forma si el micro se bloquea puedo reeentrar al programa y nadie se da cuenta.
Es bastante sencillo programarlo, simplemente verificamos si hay activado el flag del watchdog activado para tomar la decision si es una puesta en marcha y reconfigurar todas las variables o retomar el bucle principal.


Espero que les ayude un poco mas


----------



## Beamspot (Oct 22, 2010)

Coincido con Tiopepe. Si te falla eso, es por culpa de un mal diseño.

Las interferencias conducidas son relativamente fáciles de eliminar si se realiza un diseño cuidadoso, cosa que no se enseña ni en la universidad (en mi caso, la UPC), ni en ningún lado. El truco suele ser filtrar, filtrar, y filtrar. Ser generoso con los planos de masa, con las capacidades, con las pistas de alimentación, apantallar el circuito del cristal, el del ADC, usar ferritas si es necesario, condensadores de desacoplo a tutiplén, polarizar con resistencias, poner protecciones, etc.


----------



## LEEN HIKARU (Nov 9, 2010)

jejeje "chyryes" me ayudaste a mi!! me pasaba lo mismo con lo del ruido solo que el mio era peor !! y el trabajo q*UE* tenia q*UE* presentalo era para "ayer"  y no lo presente 
mmmm !!! pero si era ese del MCLR pero nota: para no tener este problema!! si gusten no pongan MCLR en la configuracion # fuses.... 
saludos
y gracias otra vez!!! apren*D*i algo nuevo hoy!!


----------



## jorge andrada (Nov 9, 2010)

hola solo quiero sugerir algo tambien jej, no digo que no llo consideren pero en una de esas. digo porque ami me paso jeejo sere medio medio pero me paso esto:

programaba un micro y cuando lo ponia en la protoboard acia por andar y luego se apagaba todo, y tenia el capacitorcito de 100n al frente todo, pero o mismo nada. el problema en mi caso fue que los pines del micro nollegan a sujetarse en la protoboard.  la solucion fue sencilla. al micro le puse un zocalo de esos para impreso ya que este zocalo tiene los pines mas largos, entonces eso fue todo, las patitas del zocalo se sujetaban bien y con eso se termino mi problema, es una pavada pero puede que te pase eso jeje bye bye


----------



## andyt (Abr 16, 2012)

hola  colaboracion urgente!!!!!!!
el proyecto consiste en mandar pulsos a 2 laser y a un motor dc 3v
el proyecto funciona perfectamente cuando lo alimento con la fuente de un computador "es mi fuente de trabajo"  pero cuando lo alimento con el adaptador se uqedan prendidos los laser y no hace la secuencia de prender ni apagar
que puede ser??

gracias por su colaboracio 

att: Andres Tonguino


----------



## lubeck (Abr 16, 2012)

> que puede ser??


Con los datos que proporcionas.. mi respuesta seria el problema es la fuente de alimentacion....en concreto el adaptador.

si pones esquemas exactos y las caracteristicas del adaptador, podria dar otra opinion...


----------



## andyt (Abr 16, 2012)

lo prove con 3 adaptadores los cuales tiene las siguiente especificaciones
1. corriente de 400mA 5.5 voltios
2. corriente de 600mA 5.6 voltios
3. corriente de 1000ma 12 voltios, calro para probar este ultimo use el lm317

NOTA: la corriente de la fuente es 500mA a 5 voltios "es de un pc"


----------



## lubeck (Abr 16, 2012)

El motor lo alimentas con el adaptador??? cuanto consume?..



> la corriente de la fuente es 500mA a 5 voltios "es de un pc"



es raro eso normalmente los 5v son de mas amperaje aqui tengo una fuente de pc a mi lado y dice 5A...

.


----------



## andyt (Abr 16, 2012)

todo  el circuito lo alimento con el adaptador, claro esta que para amplificacion de la corriente ala salida del micro uso un l293b ya que la corriente del micro es muy pequeña para mover le motor y encender los laser.


----------



## BUSHELL (Abr 16, 2012)

Pon un diodo en paralelo entre las bornas del motor, tal como se hace con los relés.
De pronto el motor introduce ruido y con eso minimizas un poco los picos.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 17, 2012)

andyt dijo:


> todo  el circuito lo alimento con el adaptador, claro esta que para amplificacion de la corriente ala salida del micro uso un l293b ya que la corriente del micro es muy pequeña para mover le motor y encender los laser.



si manejas el l293D supongo que le pusiste los diodos y el motor no supera los 600mA, seria bueno que midieras con un amperimetro en serie al motor cuanto es lo que consume....

si pasa los mA de las fuentes ya estas en problemas....

supongo que pusiste el diodo en Vdd de 100nF... y quizas pon uno de 100uF cercano al vdd del micro...

si pones el esquema podremos dejar de adivinar... por ahora me late que estas superando o estas muy cerca del limite de la corriente que entrega el adaptador...

por cierto ese adaptador es chinito???


----------



## andyt (Abr 17, 2012)

lo del diodo ya lo hice  y por el contario no funciona la intermeitencia, claro cuando lo alimento con la fuente

el adaptador es un motorola "original"


----------



## Meta (Abr 17, 2012)

Hola:

Prueba con poner un cndensador de 100nF entre el pin 14 (VDD) y pin 5 (GND).

Luego nos cuenta.

Saludo.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 17, 2012)

1.-El diodo no se pone en paralelo se pone en antiparalelo.... quizas por eso te fallo...
2.- los diodos laser me parecen sospechosos, no llevan una resistencia limitadora?...si no le pones y si las lleva es casi como que estuvieran en corto...
3.- mira el esquema que te propongo... (puse resistencias limitadoras de los lasers pero no se como son los tuyos)
4.-Cuanto peso mueve el motor?(torque), recuerda que entre mas peso tenga que mover el motor consume mas... y puede revasar el 1A, 600mA o 400mA de las fuentes...
5.- ya verificaste que tu fuente de PC en 5V no solo tenga  500mA???? cuanto tiene???

y recuerda que los positivos de los capacitores fisicamente van lo mas cerca posible de los pines de alimentacion(Vdd,Vs,Vss)


----------



## Meta (Abr 17, 2012)

El diodo laser chupa corriente. Mejor usarlo con fuente diferente al PIC. Así no te quita recursos o simplemente pon una buena fuente que tenga muchos A para que tire sin arrastrar.


----------



## andyt (Abr 17, 2012)

1. prueba con fuente de pc : puse el didod y el condensador y no hace la secuencia se lo quito y funciona alas mil maravillas
2. prueba con el adaptador : se uqeda quieto no hace la intermitencia.....

el motor es de 3v de lo saque de un carrito de jugar.... mi pregunta es esta por que cuando conecto el motor directamente al adaptador me funciona correctamente "fuerza y velicidad" pero en circuito no y los  y el micro manda el pulso pero no hace la intermitencia que debe hacerla?


----------



## lubeck (Abr 17, 2012)

> mi pregunta es esta por que cuando conecto el motor directamente al adaptador me funciona correctamente "fuerza y velicidad" pero en circuito no y los y el micro manda el pulso pero no hace la intermitencia que debe hacerla?



podria poner el codigo para simularlo y ver de que intermitencia hablas?


----------



## andyt (Abr 17, 2012)

Inicio

             movlw .8
	movwf num1
	movlw b'11111011'
	movwf portb
	call retardo_5s
	movlw b'11101000'
	movwf portb
	call motor
	call motor	
	call retardo_1s
	goto mas

mas
	movlw b'11111010'
	movwf portb
	call retardo_1s
	movlw b'11101001'
	movwf portb
	call retardo_1s
	call motor
	decfsz num1
	goto mas
	goto menos23

menos23

	movlw b'11101010'
	movwf portb
	call retardo_2s
	call retardo_2s
	movlw b'11101000'
	movwf portb
	call motor
	call motor
	goto inicio

motor
	movlw b'00001100'
	movwf portb
	call retardo_2ms
	call retardo_1ms
	movlw b'00001000'
	movwf portb
	return

	include retardos.inc



end


----------



## lubeck (Abr 17, 2012)

uy.... es ensamblador.... ese no lo domino... aparte de que creo que le falta el retardos.inc, no?

yo queria simularlo...

bueno pues  a mi ya no se me ocurre que mas puede estar fallando, y ya puse el esquema que segun yo deberia funcionar... sorry!


----------



## andyt (Abr 17, 2012)

mmm que mal ... que raro por que sera que pasa eso...... ademas quito el motor y empieza hacer la secuencia normal
el programa es sencillo solo de encendr y apagar los laser.. pero se quedan prendidos, quito el motor y funciona bien..
pero con la fuente de pc funciona exlennte


----------



## lubeck (Abr 17, 2012)

> mi pregunta es esta por que cuando conecto el motor directamente al adaptador me funciona correctamente "fuerza y velicidad" pero en circuito no y los y el micro manda el pulso pero no hace la intermitencia que debe hacerla?



Opps... los motores son componentes inductivos que afectan al funcionamiento de los microcontroladores y algunos integrados, como podria ser el caso del l293D,  los capacitores que te sugerimos de 100nF  y el diodo en antipralelo podria servir para reducir el efecto, en algunos casos se tienen que aislar por completo los circuitos del motor para que funcionen....

en tu caso yo creo que pueden ser cinco cosas, falta de corriente de las fuentes, mal filtrado,  un ruido producido por el motor, una mala conexion,o el codigo....


----------



## andyt (Abr 17, 2012)

mmm codigo esta bien conexion bien . ruidos no .... por que de lo contrario cuando lo alimento con la fuente del pc no funcionara y  funciona correctamente el motor y la intermitencia del los laser..

el problema es con el adpatador ...


----------



## lubeck (Abr 17, 2012)

las fuentes de PC estan diseñadas para proporcionar un voltaje y corriente para controlar todo un monton de procesadores y componentes que tiene un PC (ver fuentes SMPS) en condiciones extremas, incluso la carcasa es metalica por una razon...

los adaptadodores esta diseñados para alimentar un dispositivo que tiene normalmente un circuito de regulacion....

ahora puedes buscar una fuente SMPS de un DVD o un minicomponente o impresora... y seguramente tambien te va a funciona sin problemas...

haz la prueba de poner un cable mas largo al motor y separalo del circuito y pon el adaptador como fuente...


----------

